# UF Supports/staples



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

No other way to do it? How are you protecting the wire from physical damage?


----------



## Buttonwoodworks (Dec 9, 2013)

Its 15' to 20' up in the air (security lights), otherwise it would be in PVC as I have always done. Thats why I have never come across this issue.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

There's these.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Stainless steel screws and plastic straps. I've never installed UF like you're talking about doing, but I can't think of a reason why you can't. Unless sunlight is an issue.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think if you're considering zip-tying UF to the outside of someone's house, possible rust is the least of the worries.

Use staples, tell them they should paint it to avoid possible staining, put a reminder note in your bill to CYA.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've used plastic romex staples in the past with no issues


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

No soffit or any way to wire it in the attic? I hate your idea. I'm sorry for saying that without seeing the job.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

Legacyelectric said:


> Stainless steel screws and plastic straps.


I agree this is the best way to do it if you don't want rust. We have a lot of salt in the air here, corrosion and rust are a real problem and this is the best way to prevent it.


----------



## Buttonwoodworks (Dec 9, 2013)

Legacy, I am not that fond of it myself. I tried to sell liquid tight but they didnt like look of it. ??? Also, you sound like my boss.lol Dont ever work for family.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Legacy, I am not that fond of it myself. I tried to sell liquid tight but they didnt like look of it. ??? Also, you sound like my boss.lol Dont ever work for family.


Ha! Sorry. I'm use to being the boss. I hate your idea is nothing personal! Say it to best friends/employees all the time... And vice versa!


----------



## Buttonwoodworks (Dec 9, 2013)

If the supply house cant help me in the am, i will order some of those Peco straps 4 Square recommended and "restrap" once they arrive. What I really want is SE straps small enough for 12/2.
Thanks All


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

They do make stainless staples, but I don't think staples will work too well in siding. Then again I wouldn't be running uf on siding.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Its 15' to 20' up in the air (security lights), otherwise it would be in PVC as I have always done. Thats why I have never come across this issue.


Run PVC anyway. Job is going to look like crap.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> I got a quick job tomorrow that entails running some UF wire along the siding of a residence. I do not want to support the wire with anything that will rust and stain the siding. I was thinking of using wire ties with the fastener hole but I would prefer something a little more stable. Help me out lads&#133; Kurty


. Unless you can hide the uf in a soffit or attic space , I'd go with 1/2" PVC , plastic straps and stainless screws , if running on the exterior is your only option ? Strap the hell out of it and don't forget about expansion fittings .


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

How about shoving it in through the gap of the siding


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, I'll ask. What prevents you from snaking a wall or soffit or ??? I'm not being critical, just curious.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

btharmy said:


> Ok, I'll ask. What prevents you from snaking a wall or soffit or ??? I'm not being critical, just curious.


I asked already too.


----------



## Buttonwoodworks (Dec 9, 2013)

Rancher style house in a rough neighborhood. He wants security lights at the peak and down on the corner. Cant get in the eaves from the attic and Im getting too damn old to be belly crawlin the insulation.

Thanks for all your help lads, you guys are amazing. You have all the answers to the questions that arent being asked. Have any of you guys walked this job down?


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Rancher style house in a rough neighborhood. He wants security lights at the peak and down on the corner. Cant get in the eaves from the attic and Im getting too damn old to be belly crawlin the insulation.
> 
> Thanks for all your help lads, you guys are amazing. You have all the answers to the questions that arent being asked. Have any of you guys walked this job down?


What do you expect? This is a forum of professionals. That mentality makes you no better than those cable guys who drill a hole through the wall and pass the wire on outside and kick 2" of dirt on it because the are too lazy to get in the attic.

Sent from my LGMS769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonwoodworks (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow. the veil of a chat room handle exposes a lot


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> I think if you're considering zip-tying UF to the outside of someone's house, possible rust is the least of the worries.


I gotta admit, I LOVE those black zip ties with the screw hole on them. Use 'em everywhere.


Legacyelectric said:


> No soffit or any way to wire it in the attic? I hate your idea. I'm sorry for saying that without seeing the job.


Ohh stop. Dont act like you've never done a job like this on the cheap cheap cheap. A bucks a buck.


Buttonwoodworks said:


> Rancher style house in a rough neighborhood. He wants security lights at the peak and down on the corner. Cant get in the eaves from the attic and Im getting too damn old to be belly crawlin the insulation.
> 
> Thanks for all your help lads, you guys are amazing. You have all the answers to the questions that arent being asked. Have any of you guys walked this job down?


:laughing: Thats the name of the game around here. If it isn't a top dollar job, you'll catch all kinds of nonsense from these guys.
Seriously - zip ties. I use them all the time


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I have never zip tied UF cable to anything in my life. Scouts honor.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

But if it's the only way it's the only way.... First thing I said was, sorry for saying I hate the idea without looking at the job.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Legacyelectric said:


> I have never zip tied UF cable to anything in my life. Scouts honor.


You should try it. :jester:

I use zip ties on just about everything - Romex, MC, flex, so cord, carflex & sealtight. Anything. Cheap, easy and code compliant. Only thing you need to know is the clear ties are indoor and the black ties are outdoor (uv rated).

As far as the cheap jobs go...everybody hits jobs like this from time to time. I look at them like this - as long as its safe, it works, and its 95% code compliant, who cares? Just give them what they want and collect your money.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I gotta admit, I LOVE those black zip ties with the screw hole on them...


 So do I, and I've even run UF on the exterior of a building before, but I just think that when you're reduced to playing that game, worrying about rust is silly. 

If the customer is worried about rust on the siding, they can pay more for the type of quality install that doesn't involve running UF on their house.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe...

Hard to tell what the job looks like from my couch. Ill take his word for it that this is the way it needs to be.

I dont like doing these jobs anymore than the next guy. Best thing to do is never tell them your real name and park your truck a few houses down. :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> You should try it. :jester:
> 
> I use zip ties on just about everything - Romex, MC, flex, so cord, carflex & sealtight. Anything. Cheap, easy and code compliant. Only thing you need to know is the clear ties are indoor and the black ties are outdoor (uv rated).
> 
> As far as the cheap jobs go...everybody hits jobs like this from time to time. I look at them like this - as long as its safe, it works, and its 95% code compliant, who cares? Just give them what they want and collect your money.


Function over form eh? I wouldn't trust zip ties in a situation like this. Just staple it and be done with it.


----------



## Buttonwoodworks (Dec 9, 2013)

Job is done. Cust is very happy. I scrapped the UF in favor of old paint covered romex and secured it with gobs of liquid nails. Because I dont own a drill I made the wire penetrations with a roofing hatchet.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Job is done. Cust is very happy. I scrapped the UF in favor of old paint covered romex and secured it with gobs of liquid nails. Because I dont own a drill I made the wire penetrations with a roofing hatchet.


Speaker wire would have worked. You must have had some of your Obama stimulus money left over if you're throwing money around like that


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

just got here and am wondering why no one even asked what KIND of siding.:whistling2:


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

papaotis said:


> just got here and am wondering why no one even asked what KIND of siding.:whistling2:


Who cares...job is done, holes are hatcheted, house has probably burned down and the ashes scanned for scrap... 

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Because I dont own a drill I made the wire penetrations with a roofing hatchet.


Could be worse...

http://www.switched.com/2008/03/26/man-accidentally-kills-wife-during-botched-satellite-tv-install/


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Job is done. Cust is very happy. I scrapped the UF in favor of old paint covered romex and secured it with gobs of liquid nails. Because I dont own a drill I made the wire penetrations with a roofing hatchet.


Was the liquid nails listed for use as a wire hanger?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Buttonwoodworks said:


> Job is done. Cust is very happy. I scrapped the UF in favor of old paint covered romex and secured it with gobs of liquid nails. Because I dont own a drill I made the wire penetrations with a roofing hatchet.


That's a quality post right there. Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

SS staples

Not that I would use them on the side of a house but hey sounds like what your looking for. I have only used then under docks then about $3.00 for a box of 100 at the local supply house. There made by briscon


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Could be worse...
> 
> http://www.switched.com/2008/03/26/man-accidentally-kills-wife-during-botched-satellite-tv-install/


 Lol, only in America. 

"Hey Earl what holesize we need?"
" Number 12 slug should do it"


----------

